# How would I get prescribed Adderall?



## polythene

Any advice?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

too bad Noca isnt here. Korey would know about some psychopharmacology.


----------



## nothing to fear

well, first of all taking adderall for your social anxiety and depression might be a bad idea. it does feel great but it's pretty addictive and the crash you get from it will make you feel even worse afterwards. it's not the kind of drug you should be taking long-term.
if you think you have ADD then tell them that honestly and go into detail as to why you think that and they will figure out what is best for you.


----------



## Jrock

Check out "Inattentive ADHD". I've never tried getting adderall but from what I hear you have a better chance seeing "Jesus" walk the earth again before you get adderall. I presume it would be REALLY hard for young adults (18-24) to get it because the medical community usually thinks young folks are up to no good. 

But if you are dead set on the idea, you need to hop on the medication merry go 'round. It definitily won't be a doctors first line of treatment


----------



## nothing to fear

Jrock said:


> But if you are dead set on the idea, you need to hop on the medication merry go 'round. It definitily won't be a doctors first line of treatment


yeah, for a long time i was telling my doctor about all my concentration problems and he said he didn't want to try any meds but only recently i finally convinced him that they were that bad (which is 100% true). i have taken adderall on the side but i didn't tell him (since of course he would have been even more against giving me meds). he prescribed me ritalin finally. i haven't noticed a change so far but its at a pretty low dose currently.


----------



## Jrock

nothing to fear said:


> yeah, for a long time i was telling my doctor about all my concentration problems and he said he didn't want to try any meds but only recently i finally convinced him that they were that bad (which is 100% true). i have taken adderall on the side but i didn't tell him (since of course he would have been even more against giving me meds). he prescribed me ritalin finally. i haven't noticed a change so far but its at a pretty low dose currently.


Congrats! at least your now in the system....... Idk how the ritalin family was helping you but if you want adderall I would stick with....."Hey doc I've noticed the XXXXXX is SLIGHTLY helping my concentration can we either up the dose or try another medication." Always make the doctor think you want his opinion on the subject and the choice of medication. If you get to pushy you'll likely shut them down


----------



## Jrock

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> too bad Noca isnt here.


Whats a Noca?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Jrock said:


> Whats a Noca?


Noca was a member of this site who knew a lot about adderall xr.


----------



## Darvon

To get prescribed Adderall most need to have two things, a diagnosis of either ADD, narcolepsy, or depression and have already tried the drug Wellbutrin. Good luck in getting them prescribed.


----------



## Jrock

Darvon said:


> To get prescribed Adderall most need to have two things, a diagnosis of either ADD, narcolepsy, or depression and have already tried the drug Wellbutrin. Good luck in getting them prescribed.


Unless its seriously severe depression I doubt that will get it that easy..... Ask Ultrashy he's riding the merry go round of medicine to get it


----------



## metamorphosis

I quess I got lucky with the doctor I have now.I've been going to him for @ 5 months.He's very open minded and will actually listen and take my views/ideas into consideration.He's open to trying an MAOI or a combination of meds including Aderrall.Maybe he's just sick of my indecisive and impulsive nature lol.Anyway he's very forward thinking as psychiatrists go.He returns messages the same day including the weekends.I've had numerous phone conversations with him,some lasting 10-15 minutes.For a doctor not to charge for that is incredible.Usually they will cut you off or start the meter running.He genuinley cares and is a kind,compassionate man.So,if you live in the Denver metro area and your looking for a recommendation pm me.


----------



## Jrock

metamorphosis said:


> I quess I got lucky with the doctor I have now.I've been going to him for @ 5 months.He's very open minded and will actually listen and take my views/ideas into consideration.He's open to trying an MAOI or a combination of meds including Aderrall.Maybe he's just sick of my indecisive and impulsive nature lol.Anyway he's very forward thinking as psychiatrists go.He returns messages the same day including the weekends.I've had numerous phone conversations with him,some lasting 10-15 minutes.For a doctor not to charge for that is incredible.Usually they will cut you off or start the meter running.He genuinley cares and is a kind,compassionate man.So,if you live in the Denver metro area and your looking for a recommendation pm me.


Your lucky that you have a doc who cares and works with his patients. Thats hard to find. Though I do think being a little older helps you. I know it sucks to say, but lets face it....PEOPLE generally view older folks as a little more responsible and less likely to be "up to no good".


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Does MDD count as severe depression? Ive tried some ssris ,snris, and wellbutrin and none of them helped except zoloft gave out on me after a couple of years.


----------



## Ashram

I actually first sought out an appointment with a psychiatrist because I believed I had adult ADHD. He and my 'ordinary' doctor agreed that it was more likely to be anxiety and depression that were causing my problems, but still prescribed Ritalin to me pretty much straight off the bat, as soon as I told him the Lexapro he originally gave me did sweet f.a. But maybe docs in Australia are a little more laid-back about that kind of thing?

Anyway, if you're _really _having concentration issues, regardless of whether it's because you can't concentrate or because you feel like you have an unconscious 'mental block', ADHD meds still might help a lot and they'd be worth seeking out. I've found them to work great in combination with a little light exercise, to burn off the excess energy and tension.


----------



## metamorphosis

Jrock said:


> Your lucky that you have a doc who cares and works with his patients. Thats hard to find. Though I do think being a little older helps you. I know it sucks to say, but lets face it....PEOPLE generally view older folks as a little more responsible and less likely to be "up to no good".


Hey now!!I still look pretty young.People think about early thirties.Age is just a number anyways,right? Yeah right!My girlfriend says she's starting to notice some grey hairs.She's obviously delusional!:b


----------



## Jazzo

*adderall advice*

hey, i would NOT take adderall, even as prescribed.....i am a psychologist (college educated) with much experience in psychopharmacology and was on adderall for maybe 2-3 years from like 1999-2001 or so...because of the amphetamine psychosis that it caused from me taking it as directed and abusing from time to time...adderall is actually basically the same drug as a popular amphetamine that was used recreationally in the 70's the way that (i wanna say dextroamphetamine was the name of it but i don't think that it and i'm very tired and haven't slept and am too lazy, but look on google and you'll find out what i'm talking about)..anyway, i developed some amphetamine psychosis from using this adderall that had me thinking people were plotting at me and that cars that followed me for a couple miles or turns were the police and knew i was abuse the adderall, etc...just crazy stuff...and the comedown from the stuff is just awful, even if you take it like you're supposed to...just awful....i've now been on anxiety meds (the benzodiazapine ativan) since i came off the adderall just to deal with my anxiety and now are dependent physically on those because and literally cannot go one day without my relatively low dose of ativan (1-2mg daily) without completely freaking out...anyway, i'm trying to keep a very long story short but i would completely advice you as someone in the field of psychology and psychopharmacology to completely stay away from any amphetamine based drugs (ritalin, adderall, etc) to help you with any of your ADHD, etc related issues because belief me i was much happier and content with being very scatterbrained than the slave to prescription drugs that i feel like i am now ...(i actually came on here to find a way to get off my ativan by very very slowly reducing my dose over maybe six months or something since i've been on it for so long now...if anyone can help me w/ that it would be wonderful..i want to put together a chart or something to help me specifically follow it...not only that i run and that creates more problems because it increases my tolerance to the drug and i need approx. 50% more of it to feel the same effect on the day which i run)


----------



## Darvon

Jrock said:


> Unless its seriously severe depression I doubt that will get it that easy..... Ask Ultrashy he's riding the merry go round of medicine to get it


Forgot to mention Severe Depression. I know about Ultrashy, Noca is helping him get on Amphetamines(Dexedrine)


----------



## UltraShy

Jrock said:


> Whats a Noca?


It's a young Canadian who got permanently banned for being a bad boy. Noca is a name he came up with while looking at something that contained NO CAffeine. He knows drugs since he's personally consumed most of a pharmacy.


----------



## Jrock

UltraShy said:


> It's a young Canadian who got permanently banned for being a bad boy. Noca is a name he came up with while looking at something that contained NO CAffeine. He knows drugs since he's personally consumed most of a pharmacy.


I've chatted with Noca a few times. He seems cool. I was just being a smartass before  At any rate hows your adderall quest going for you?


----------



## KurtG85

All you can really do is communicate that you are experiencing a lot of the symptoms associated with ADD or ADHD and you are interested in trying a stimulant to help with these things. You then will be given a few questions to answer and you are off with your script. Or maybe you will get unlucky and have to go through some more drawn out testing. Or maybe you will be forced to try a few meds before a stimulant which is a good idea to begin with though admittedly a pain in the ***. I had the med suggested to me by my GP and I walked out with the script. 

Most docs are not idiots and can tell when you are BS'ing them so I wouldn't advise it. 
Its pretty hard NOT to fit the diagnosis for ADD to begin with so having to be dishonest about suffering from the symptoms is not a likely scenario. Especially if you have depression or anxiety which cause most of the same symptoms of ADD. Out of my 5 or so docs I have only had one that had the slightest misgivings about me taking adderall mainly for my social anxiety (although it does help a ton with focus as well). He had some pretty major misgivings however. He was also a stuck up prick.  :thumbs up:


----------



## StPatrick317

Jazzo said:


> hey, i would NOT take adderall, even as prescribed.....i am a psychologist (college educated) with much experience in psychopharmacology and was on adderall for maybe 2-3 years from like 1999-2001 or so...because of the amphetamine psychosis that it caused from me taking it as directed and abusing from time to time...adderall is actually basically the same drug as a popular amphetamine that was used recreationally in the 70's the way that (i wanna say dextroamphetamine was the name of it but i don't think that it and i'm very tired and haven't slept and am too lazy, but look on google and you'll find out what i'm talking about)..anyway, i developed some amphetamine psychosis from using this adderall that had me thinking people were plotting at me and that cars that followed me for a couple miles or turns were the police and knew i was abuse the adderall, etc...just crazy stuff...and the comedown from the stuff is just awful, even if you take it like you're supposed to...just awful....i've now been on anxiety meds (the benzodiazapine ativan) since i came off the adderall just to deal with my anxiety and now are dependent physically on those because and literally cannot go one day without my relatively low dose of ativan (1-2mg daily) without completely freaking out...anyway, i'm trying to keep a very long story short but i would completely advice you as someone in the field of psychology and psychopharmacology to completely stay away from any amphetamine based drugs (ritalin, adderall, etc) to help you with any of your ADHD, etc related issues because belief me i was much happier and content with being very scatterbrained than the slave to prescription drugs that i feel like i am now ...(i actually came on here to find a way to get off my ativan by very very slowly reducing my dose over maybe six months or something since i've been on it for so long now...if anyone can help me w/ that it would be wonderful..i want to put together a chart or something to help me specifically follow it...not only that i run and that creates more problems because it increases my tolerance to the drug and i need approx. 50% more of it to feel the same effect on the day which i run)


Dextroamphetamine Sulfate? Your message would apply to those who are predisposed to abuse stimulants. But some people, including myself never had this urge or desire. Was never a "coffee" person, never ever wanted to try meth, and have a prescription for a ton of Ritalin, which does give me energy and a bit of confidence, despite the physical anxiety...yet I have an urge *not* take too much, like 5-6mg every other day. My body knows what is bad for it, and what is toxic and naturally just tells me enough is enough. I have no tolerance for the med either.

I like to exercise, I like to eat alot and I like to sleep. Its counterproductive to all these 3 things...Im just looking for a low dosage of something to alleviate depression...not something to rely on.

For a person like me, I doubt that it would be risky.

I had a bad experience with Nardil, but before than it was very helpful and got rid of 90% of Social Anxiety and maybe 75% of all Depression. Alot of times, people who have a bad incident with something, tend to demonize it and assume that virtually all other people will fall prey to the same circumstances they did. Not so, Nardil helps alot of people...and so does Adderall. If they find themselves abusing it, its the first sign...that unless they can control themselves..STOP. Thats all


----------



## Jrock

KurtG85 said:


> ............. same symptoms of ADD. Out of my 5 or so docs I have only had one that had the slightest misgivings about me taking adderall mainly for my social anxiety (although it does help a ton with focus as well). He had some pretty major misgivings however. He was also a stuck up prick.  :thumbs up:


How does the adderrall help your SAD?


----------



## KurtG85

Jrock said:


> How does the adderrall help your SAD?


It basically allows me to be able to formulate my thoughts a helluva lot quicker so that I can get them out (verbally) rather than just staring off into space like I'm comatose. Probably more than anything though is the natural rush it gives you, as in it gives you a natural amphetamine induced confidence. A lot of people think the increased focus is the same thing as the confidence boost it gives which I also thought for many years. However after experiencing many different AD's as well as other 'focus' meds I realized that being focused and the confidence boost adderall gives are not at all one in the same. Anyway, back to how adderall effects my SAD... I always have stupid *** songs and jokes going through my head all the time, its just when I am on adderall I verbalize many of them instead of just laughing to myself and being too terrified to open my mouth.

As I have mentioned many times before on here, adderall also has a lot of negative psychiatric effects at the same time like increasing my already hypomanic tendencies and increasing my OCD, especially in relation to obssesively managing and monitoring my social appearance. It zaps almost all of my creative energy and natural musical talent and leaves me just about impotent. Lexapro helps tremendously with the excessive self monitoring but has its own ****ty drawbacks.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mandapanda

i have all of these problems like, to an extreme. and i want to get something perscribed for them but i have such bad anxiety that im afraid to even go to the doctor and tell them whats wrong with me because im afraid they'll think im lying. and i know that i have add. i failed miserably all through school and attempted to go to college but unfortunately dropped out after 1 semester because of my add and social anxiety. my councilor in 8th grade even told me he thinks i have add. but, like i said, my social anxiety gets in the way of me going about doing anything about it. and all of this just adds to my depression... i just feel stuck. :huh


----------



## Noca

I got lots of Addy prescribed for me today. I don't know if I even want to use it. Ima give it a try tomorrow anyways. Haven't taken any since March 10th, 2010.


----------



## kid a

Yes im trying the same thing!! thanks for this post. im going to convince my counselor


----------



## kid a

KurtG85 said:


> It basically allows me to be able to formulate my thoughts a helluva lot quicker so that I can get them out (verbally) rather than just staring off into space like I'm comatose. Probably more than anything though is the natural rush it gives you, as in it gives you a natural amphetamine induced confidence. A lot of people think the increased focus is the same thing as the confidence boost it gives which I also thought for many years. However after experiencing many different AD's as well as other 'focus' meds I realized that being focused and the confidence boost adderall gives are not at all one in the same. Anyway, back to how adderall effects my SAD... I always have stupid *** songs and jokes going through my head all the time, its just when I am on adderall I verbalize many of them instead of just laughing to myself and being too terrified to open my mouth.
> 
> As I have mentioned many times before on here, adderall also has a lot of negative psychiatric effects at the same time like increasing my already hypomanic tendencies and increasing my OCD, especially in relation to obssesively managing and monitoring my social appearance. It zaps almost all of my creative energy and natural musical talent and leaves me just about impotent. Lexapro helps tremendously with the excessive self monitoring but has its own ****ty drawbacks.
> Hope that helps.


wowwww it does the same thing for me.... exactly the same thing, it helps me think quicker , not even me myself, but my mind feels so energized and i can just think of almost anything an talk about everything in the way i really feel about it. it stops my depersonalization , not my derealization but thats fine... it my general anxiety stop completely , i could sit in the same spot and talk for HOURS at a time, i actually did once. but the crash kind of does suck because your so energetic you wont be able to get any sleep if you take more than 2 an the next day youll be EXHAUSTED.


----------



## MBL

How would I get prescribed Adderall?

Ask for it. Worked for me.


----------



## KurtG85

kid a said:


> wowwww it does the same thing for me.... exactly the same thing, it helps me think quicker , not even me myself, but my mind feels so energized and i can just think of almost anything an talk about everything in the way i really feel about it. it stops my depersonalization , not my derealization but thats fine... it my general anxiety stop completely , i could sit in the same spot and talk for HOURS at a time, i actually did once. but the crash kind of does suck because your so energetic you wont be able to get any sleep if you take more than 2 an the next day you7ll be EXHAUSTED.


Lol. Hmm, yah looks like it effects us pretty similarly.  The crashes suck but i really hate how it effects my enjoyment of music. My creativity flows even quicker in terms of my comedic timing but I find I can't dance as well for some reason. Harder to 'feel' the music.

Its interesting and impressive that you have such a good grasp on your states of depersonalization and derealization. I never really have been that cognizant of the states but its definitely valuable wisdom in terms of maintaining knowledge of self.

Glad to hear we are in the same boat here. You're gorgeous, by the way. Take care.


----------



## kid a

KurtG85 said:


> Lol. Hmm, yah looks like it effects us pretty similarly.  The crashes suck but i really hate how it effects my enjoyment of music. My creativity flows even quicker in terms of my comedic timing but I find I can't dance as well for some reason. Harder to 'feel' the music.
> 
> Its interesting and impressive that you have such a good grasp on your states of depersonalization and derealization. I never really have been that cognizant of the states but its definitely valuable wisdom in terms of maintaining knowledge of self.
> 
> Glad to hear we are in the same boat here. You're gorgeous, by the way. Take care.


i havent tried dancing on adderral yet i spent alot of my time testing how long i could talk to someone or stay in the same area for longer than 5 minutes. Im not use to being able to do those things so it was pretty exciting for me ,haha. 
Yes im aware of the state that im in most of the time when it comes to dp and dr it requires a lot of self analyzation an knowing how you react to different environments but i have time to pay attention to that so i do.
and Thank you very much


----------



## HugnKiss

I live in the Denver Metro Area and could use a recomendation.


----------



## Sisyphus

KurtG85 said:


> Lol. Hmm, yah looks like it effects us pretty similarly.  The crashes suck but i really hate how it effects my enjoyment of music. My creativity flows even quicker in terms of my comedic timing but I find I can't dance as well for some reason. Harder to 'feel' the music.
> 
> Its interesting and impressive that you have such a good grasp on your states of depersonalization and derealization. I never really have been that cognizant of the states but its definitely valuable wisdom in terms of maintaining knowledge of self.
> 
> Glad to hear we are in the same boat here. You're gorgeous, by the way. Take care.


Have you tried listening to Drum and Bass while taking addies? It's amazing haha.


----------



## Saqq

Its not a short trek, but try the alternatives first with a psych (an open one, ie. don't accept the first medication he offers, if he offers paxil, say you'd rather try effexor xr), if he's not likely to switch ask why and if it seems valid, go with him if not try to find a new psych or just try that - from there go to effexor or whatever his choice of drug #2 is, if he's open, ask the welbutrin/benzo route that you've read a lot about on SA forums on the internet (if that doesn't work, offer to stop both for something new, you could always get the benzos back for sleeping once you're on adhd drugs if you use those)

If that doesn't work, study up on adhd-i (or even just adhd) and ask to be tested as you noticed a lot of symptons match -- some will, some won't, so don't pick yes for everyone on the test, but more than not - you'd likely get prescribed the new found glory drug of strattera, which you should accept but I wouldn't bother getting it from the pharmacy - its junk for almost everyone (and expensive as **** if not insured) - next appointment tell them it doesn't work do anything, can we try ritalin or adderall or one of those well known adhd drugs. Take whatever offered, then its just a matter of being patient with getting a decent dose for you. On your next appointment, say I took X (double or triple) and say it worked much better or what not (it will, and you can explain why, "I'm much less focused on my internal thoughts about everyone thinking about me, and more concentrated on converstations/etc).

I know it sucks having to semi-lie to get that far for what is a cure for most people (me, especially, so this is just a personal antidote) - but I'm sure your doc. will see the difference in you - I went from barely being able to talk to my psych, to talking to him for 45mins about hockey/war on drugs/places to eat out in town/literally anything after our sessions ever since switching to ritalin/concerta (then finally adderall xr 30mgs


----------



## jim_morrison

Saqq said:


> If that doesn't work, study up on adhd-i (or even just adhd) and ask to be tested as you noticed a lot of symptons match


I've heard about these ADHD test's before, I'm just curious, what do they entail? Is it like a written questionnaire that you need to fill in or something?


----------



## distracted at work

I guess I have two questions, or scenarios I'd like comment on, both for my wife and I.

My situation entails I think stress related depression and ADHD. I'm 28 with 2 kids I'm a writer, and I've been finding it harder and harder tonot have my mind wander. It's effecting my production schedule and job. I feel lethargic and distracted and its hard to stay motivated.

I have been prescribed to SSRI type depression medications (paxil, zoloft, wellbutrin) and have been on them 5+ years consistently at one point. They do not agree with my system and I do not like the side effects. I get insomnia, night sweats and intensely bad dreams (I typically remember no dreams at all) and feel that my mood swings are more intense.

I am an avid exercise enthusiast and while I feel it helps some, if I don't stay on a constant regimen, its not as effective. With 2 kids under 6 and a more than full time career that I am falling behind on, its hard to stay on the routine.

One of the more common supplements for weightlifters and bodybuilders is caffeine, or various products containing the substance. It is generally in anything billed as delivering "focus" "energy" or "weightloss." I am not a big coffee drinker, but when I take the supplement form of caffein (usually about 200mg per dose) I feel much more relaxed but energized, conversational and task driven and I seem to get more done, but only for a couple of hours. Through friends, I have tried aderall at low doses (5-10mg) and the same effect only more pronounced occurs, but with a longer term and less intense decline.

I am wondering if I should talk to a doctor about this. I haven't been seeing any sort of psychological counselor in a few years and don't have a steady regular doc that I know well. I don't want to say the wrong things if I try to bring this up, but I feel like a constant caffeine intake is as bad for me and will burn me out as much or more than a regular, moderated prescription. When i have taken it, I have never abused it and it hasn't affected my sleeping patterns. I feel like it helps with that too honestly. I never take it after mid-afternoon, and I am so busy and productive throughout the day that when it comes time to go to bed I am tired out and the decline of the stimulant of the medication (or supplement) coincides with my bed time.

Any advice?

My other question involves my wife, she has one of the worst social anxieties I have ever seen, but I don't think she has ever been formally diagnosed. She deals with anxiety and depression and has sever mood swings, obsesses over her problems, is a hypochondriac and can talk to almost no one outside the family unless the has had some alcohol consumption. She was prescribed to klonopin (actually clonozopam I think) and the side effects were terrible, she became aggressive and extremely moody, it intensified her bad thoughts while curbing any impulse not to lash out.

She is so sketchy about prescription meds, she won't try the caffeine supplements I use, but has tried aderall a couple of times and seemed to really respond well by being able to open up. I wonder if a stimulant based medication would be right for someone in her situation?

I'd like to hear comments on both scenarios if possible. Though I know ultimately we'll have to consult a physician, I thought it wised to be as informed as possible before proceeding with anything.


----------



## KurtG85

distracted at work said:


> I guess I have two questions, or scenarios I'd like comment on, both for my wife and I.
> 
> ....
> 
> I'd like to hear comments on both scenarios if possible. Though I know ultimately we'll have to consult a physician, I thought it wised to be as informed as possible before proceeding with anything.


Its simply a matter of trying the med in question and evaluating its benefits vs drawbacks. You may find adderall will help you be more productive, you may find it causes you to think so rapidly you can't string a rational thought or sentence together. There will be physical and personality side effects which will effect each individual uniquely and the only way to properly evaluate a med is to experience its effects on your infinitely unique chemical excretion of consciousness. While doing so its good to be on the look out for certain aspects of personality that might be affected negatively by stimulants (such as mania, OCD, etc.) which the dopamine rush of the med might cause someone to overlook the significance of.

Read through these boards and you will see that adderall has indeed helped many people with social anxiety. It is the most immediately effective treatment for my social phobia/lack of social reward however at the same time it throws me into mania often and increases my obsessive self monitoring among other negative effects (the different formulations of stimulants can make a significant difference in the occurence of these effects; they do for me anyway).

I don't trust for a second that any of these psych meds are safe (plenty of evidence exists to the contrary) and I wouldn't be surprised in the least if long term damage is being done. That is to say you shouldn't be on meds except as a last resort because I'm sure the fears many 'med-phobic' people have are not without justification. As for someone with more abstract fears surrounding meds like societal stigmas etc. that's only something they can come to terms with through themselves and people they trust.

While I believe meds have saved my life I'm quite sure they have done their share of damage as well. Its always a question of trade-offs with meds and you won't have a full perspective on those trade offs till you experience the effects of the med first hand.


----------



## autumnsmummee

*getting off meds...*

Honestly, the safest and only way to get off addictive meds such as benzos, amphetamines, etc, is to check yourself into a detox for about a week, and then attend outpatient therapy, a 12 step program such as N/A or a Dual Recovery Program that is a 12 step that addresses both your mental illness that caused you to be prescribed and become addicted to all these things in the first place and deal with it on a one day at a time basis. I've tried to wean off benzos several times and I got very sick and couldn't function. My body went into panic mode and I even tried self medicating with alcohol but that is NOT what my body and my brain wanted so it did not work. I had to detox to be safe and avoid having a seizure. Once you get off the meds you have to make a concious decision every day to not take them. Seeing a doc is risky because your brain might cause you to lie about your dependency if you sense that doc might get you back on the medication train. That's what happened to me because I wasn't working the program. It works if you work it. But be careful going cold turkey. Your brain will send messages to your body that you are feeding it the stuff it wants and it will try to kill you by making you (dope sick) which sounds like you already know about. Good luck!



Jazzo said:


> hey, i would NOT take adderall, even as prescribed.....i am a psychologist (college educated) with much experience in psychopharmacology and was on adderall for maybe 2-3 years from like 1999-2001 or so...because of the amphetamine psychosis that it caused from me taking it as directed and abusing from time to time...adderall is actually basically the same drug as a popular amphetamine that was used recreationally in the 70's the way that (i wanna say dextroamphetamine was the name of it but i don't think that it and i'm very tired and haven't slept and am too lazy, but look on google and you'll find out what i'm talking about)..anyway, i developed some amphetamine psychosis from using this adderall that had me thinking people were plotting at me and that cars that followed me for a couple miles or turns were the police and knew i was abuse the adderall, etc...just crazy stuff...and the comedown from the stuff is just awful, even if you take it like you're supposed to...just awful....i've now been on anxiety meds (the benzodiazapine ativan) since i came off the adderall just to deal with my anxiety and now are dependent physically on those because and literally cannot go one day without my relatively low dose of ativan (1-2mg daily) without completely freaking out...anyway, i'm trying to keep a very long story short but i would completely advice you as someone in the field of psychology and psychopharmacology to completely stay away from any amphetamine based drugs (ritalin, adderall, etc) to help you with any of your ADHD, etc related issues because belief me i was much happier and content with being very scatterbrained than the slave to prescription drugs that i feel like i am now ...(i actually came on here to find a way to get off my ativan by very very slowly reducing my dose over maybe six months or something since i've been on it for so long now...if anyone can help me w/ that it would be wonderful..i want to put together a chart or something to help me specifically follow it...not only that i run and that creates more problems because it increases my tolerance to the drug and i need approx. 50% more of it to feel the same effect on the day which i run)


----------



## Deb1963

*How Do You Get a Prescription for a Drug With an Abusive Past History?*

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone has encountered a situation such as mine; I have a history of addiction. I used to abuse stimulants, and this was put on my records. I have tried to find alternatives, but have reached the end of my rope. I have sleep apnea which leads to chronic fatigue, plus non-hyperactive ADD. I was put on Adderall on and off over the years and didn't abuse it until several years later, during a period of my life where I was abusing other substances, as well. My reputation was understandably, tarnished. I now feel that I would like to be put back on stimulants again, because my chronic fatigue and ADD and depression cause me to spend most of my time in bed, barely leading any kind of normal life. I have been feeling like a worthless, useless person and the depression is worse than ever. I remember Adderall helping me tremendously with these issues. I made a stupid mistake, but I want to give it another try. When I see my new doctor in a few weeks, how can I get him to prescribe a stimulant for me if I don't tell him where I went and who prescribed it to me previously without him finding out about my past? If I am vague about it and don't want him to know of my previous therapy, then he probably won't want to prescribe anything to me. Has anyone had this problem and if so, how did they resolve it? Thanks


----------



## kirbyisawesome

Honestly, it was as easy as going to see a psychologist and telling him I suffer from a wide range of anxiety issues, social, etc. This was nearly 4 years ago when this did happen. I was prescribed to the capsule form which contained 25mg? per dosage(the capsules were XR). I stopped taking adderall when I experienced minor and major side effects after 1-2 months of usage. Um...these symptoms/side effects included minor depression(the crash obviously), loss of appetite, minor heart burns, drying of the mouth(maybe dehydration but I was constantly "hydrated", and minor migraines. I would suggest getting the tablet form and breaking down the dosage. Adderall can be very addictive so be careful bro. I'm not suggesting that you don't take it, but take it in moderation! I think piracetam could be an alternative to adderall, but I definitely *would not recommend stacking them*. I found a medical document on piracetam

Piracetam In ADHD

Zh Nevrol Psikhiatr Im S S Korsakova. 2004;104(3):32-7.
Therapeutic efficacy of nootropil different doses in attention deficit hyperactivity disorder.

Zavadenko NN, Suvorinova SIu.

Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) is the most common cause of behavioral and learning problems in childhood. Therapeutic efficiency of nootropil (piracetam) in two different doses has been evaluated in the open control study of 80 children with ADHD, 70 boys and 10 girls, aged 6-11 years, being divided into 3 groups. Two groups received nootropil, as a monotherapy, for a month: 1st group (30 patients)--in the dosage of 70 mg/kg daily and 2nd group (30 patients)--40 mg/kg daily orally. The control group of 20 patients did not receive any treatment. All children were examined twice with one month interval. A procedure of assessment included of structured questionnaire to parents, neurological examination with scored evaluation of subtle signs and psychological testing. Nootropil therapy in ADHD children resulted in the improvement of behavioral characteristics, motor coordination as well as continuous, selective and divided attention. A response rate was 60% in patients received 70 mg/kg of nootropil and 43% for nootropil dosage of 40 mg/kg. The results of the study suggest more considerable positive therapeutic effects of nootropil higher dose on behavioral, motor and attention characteristics in children with ADHD.

From: Pubmed


----------



## metamorphosis

UltraShy said:


> It's a young Canadian who got permanently banned for being a bad boy. Noca is a name he came up with while looking at something that contained NO CAffeine. He knows drugs since he's personally consumed most of a pharmacy.


Noca may have been permanently banned. But his/her legend still lives on amongst us!!! A true icon, I tell you with a lot of pharmacological knowledge.

If you want to get a stimulant like adderall or dexedrine, there are key things to say to your pdoc. I don't know if you actually have ADHD as I didn't read all the posts. But there are quite noticeable symptoms that can be brought up with your pdoc. These symptoms: actions and behavioural aspects said in the right context will likely bring up talk about ritalin, adderall, and maybe dexedrine. Thats if he's convinced of your symptomolgy matches his criteria of the disorder.
It always depends on the personality and theoretical approach of the pdoc. You will always have plenty of narcissistic ones. The type that really cares nothing of your concerns and your thoughts about your treatment. The psychoanalytical ones that are devoid of any real personality, emotions and compassion. The ones that make you wonder how they even interact in society. Like, this dude cant be married and probably lives in his own dark twisted world 24/7. He won't be able to treat you correctly. Since he knows best and he is not open to any of his patients ideas on treatment.!!! His beliefs, method of therapy, and deductive observations of you have already been traced through. And it's a one way street contolled by his complete omniscience.

I am fortunate to have a pdoc who actually cares and won't charge me for talking on the phone with him for 15-20 min., when it's an important issue. I have had many a pdoc and he's an endangered species indeed, a breath of fresh air. That rare breed that makes you think there really might be hope for the future of psychiatry.


----------



## goldengirlkg

I have had depression and anxiety for years and have been on wellbutrin and klonopin for over four years. I got sober from drugs and alcohol four years ago and my psych has been with me since. Do you think that I could get adderrall based on the fact that when he met me, I had just gotten sober and now, after being on meds, I still feel a little "shaky?" 
I don't want to look like I am trying to get the drug but I have a friend who was prescribed it for depression and it really, really helped her. I see my doc tomorrow - anyone have any suggestions to tell my doc tomorrow (I am a 26yr old female so I know that it doesn't look great that I am just now trying to convince him I need adderall). 
Thanks!


----------



## eyeofthetiger

Adderall is pretty hard to get nowadways. You can pretty much get a similar drug OTC. I use Adrafinil powder that i get from http://www.advancenootropics.com and it works pretty good  I try not to use it too often tho


----------



## cpan

I think that this drug is not important


----------



## renes

You are right.


----------

